# Wahl Dog Clippers are on there way :)



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have had so many problems with Rudi and her matts and groomer said I was not brushing her enough - but we do it every other day - so I thought I would take matters into my own hands and learn how to do her myself  

I have ordered wahl dog clippers, have thinning scissors and combs and de matting stuff - I just need advice on best ways to do it - havnt done any courses - please help  xxxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

You will need some clip on combs as well, which you may have already ordered. If you haven't Wahl do a very reasonable set. The combs allow you to vary the length the clippers will cut to. The clippers also need a 10 or 15 blade to hold the combs- hopefully one of these blades will be included with your clippers.

There is a good DVD called something like 'add on combs tips and tricks' which you can get from Groomers online or Christies which shows how to use which combs and when, as well as giving lots of general advice about using clippers and scissors. All this is demonstrated on a small longhaired dog, not a cockapoo, but with similar grooming needs.

I did a one day grooming course, and learnt a huge amount. I find the DVD (about £25), is useful as a reminder of many of the things I learnt that day. There are also loads of YouTube videos on grooming cockerpoos, some better than others.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww thank you - I will get watching - I would love to do a grooming course eventually but I have so much going on with other courses I may have to learn as I go  I'm supposedly studying for my degree tonight but I keep googling other dog related things instead haha


----------

